# Making soap wanting to compare ND milk to mule or donkey m..



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm working on a line of moma and baby super gentle goat milk soap. 

In Europe in baby soap and soap for people eczema/skin problems, doctors prescribe donkey milk soap. 

I would like to find how donkey milk and ND milk compare...

Any ideas? 

I've never looked, tasted, or touched horse milk, donkey milk... what is it like?


Does anybody know where i can find a composition listing or breakdown?

Thanks everybody!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Making soap wanting to compare ND milk to mule or donkey*

Horse milk is very sweet. It is very close to human milk in taste and nutrition. My kids milked their Shetland pony for a few days and we all tried it years ago.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Making soap wanting to compare ND milk to mule or donkey*

I was torn about posting this because it really has nothing to do with what you are asking so I just decided to. When I first constructed a hand milker for my goats, I tried it out on a mother cat. It worked indeed. The milk was sort of thick, we did not taste it. Odd yes I know. I never really thought about people milking horses and their relatives. Interesting...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Making soap wanting to compare ND milk to mule or donkey*

In tribal areas of Arabia, the foals are fed camel milk so that the royalty can drink the horse milk.The commoners drink camel milk.


----------



## HRFOhio (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Making soap wanting to compare ND milk to mule or donkey*

Google for fat content of different kinds of milk. Horse milk is very low in fat content (so donkey probably is also). Also, I would think the fat globules(?) are smaller like goat milk because foals can be fed goat milk without a lot of bad side effects, but cow milk would scour them horribly.

I think they also do 'horse dairy' in the EU, so you might google for that as well.

I think Kiefer (sp?) is traditionally made with horse milk.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Making soap wanting to compare ND milk to mule or donkey*

I don't have first hand knowledge. But my mother was in Kazakhstan 2 years ago and had mares milk. She commented it was very sweet. Good luck on your new endeavor.


----------



## fanny (Sep 9, 2013)

I've used donkey milk soap to treat my baby son's dandruff, with great results. Firends have used it too, with equally good results. You can find all the shops selling donkey milk soap here
http://donkeymilksoap.com/


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goat's milk soap is supposed to be really good for people with eczema and sensitive skin so I would assume it would be similar to the donkey milk soap. Camels milk is higher in fat (and insulin) and is just starting to become a little more popular here in the US for people with diabetes and other issues. It has been known to be very beneficial to people with diabetes due to the high insulin content.


----------

